# Neti pot BURNS with use...HELP?!!



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

I used a neti pot several years ago for awhile. Eventually my sinus infections quit coming back and I gradually quit the n.p. It's been over a year, maybe two, since I stopped, and I've tried several times to use it again and it BURNS as if acid is burning its way out from my sinus cavities through the top of my head.

I do know how to use it since I had good success before. I've tried tap water, distilled water, filtered water, and with and w/o salt. No matter what I do, nothing makes a difference. I need to use it again, but can't face the terrible, through the skull burn I get. Does anyone know of anything I could perhaps add to the water to help protect my mucous linings from the burn? This isn't a new thing. I've tried it off and on (mostly off) for quite awhile now.

But Mothering IS new to me and I am in constant amazement at all the good thoughts and advice found here. I know if there is a solution to be found, some one here will have it.

BTW, I did search this site, but there are 47 pages on the neti pot, and rarely a clue as to whether or not this problem is covered. Please excuse me if this has been dealt with earlier, my eyes just aren't up to all that extra time reading online.

Thank you.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

are you using warm water? cold water burns me.


----------



## Artmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I had the same exact problem, my Dr. told me to switch to baking soda instead of salt and that helped a ton.


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

Baking soda might help. Adjusting the amount of salt might also help -- both too much and too little will sting, and it can be an individual thing.

Also, are your nasal passages dry or irritated? If you have allergies or the air is very dry, the skin can be very very sensitive. I read on one website to massage some oil inside your nose for a few days to help relieve the irritation.


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I do have dry nasal passages. I have used CO for extended periods for some relief before bed, but maybe I should try it again before using the neti pot. The thing is, sinus passages are WAY UP THERE and that's where the burn is. No way the CO is getting up there manually.

I will try baking soda. That sounds feasible.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I wonder if adding a little oil to the water in the neti pot would be soothing to the areas that you can't reach with your fingers before using the neti pot.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

I use a "baby baster" instead of a neti pot and have done so every day for almost a decade. I use warm water, enough salt to make a gentle saline solution, and a pinch of baking soda to keep off the burn.


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

I found these websites had good instructions for the amounts of salt and baking soda to use:
http://www.doctorhoffman.com/ydouche.htm
http://www.westom.com/coolsite/nose_...e_solution.htm


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the links. I'm on my way to check them out now.

And the other suggestions will be tried, also.

again, THANKS everyone.


----------

